# Hilfe bei GameGrid



## Bengaltiger (30. Jan 2011)

Hallo

ich programmiere grad ein mini spiel mit GameGrid von aplu.

doch ich komme grad nicht weiter. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
getOneActor

public Actor getOneActor(java.lang.Class clazz)

    Returns the first actor of specified class in the actor's list. Useful when only one actor of the specified class is present. The actor is considered to have the type of its superclasses too.

    Parameters:
        clazz - the class of the actors to look for, if null all actors are considered 
    Returns:
        the first actor in the actor's list or null, if no actor is found
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
->das kann ich deklarieren indem ich Actor beispiel= gameGrid.getOneActor(Bespiel.class); schreibe
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
getActors

public java.util.ArrayList<Actor> getActors(java.lang.Class clazz)

    Returns all actors of the specified class. The actor is considered to have the type of its superclasses too.

    Parameters:
        clazz - the class of the actors to look for, if null all actors are returned 
    Returns:
        an ArrayList that contains actors of the given class
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-> bei dem weis ich es nicht wie man das machen kann 


weis einer ne lösung?

Dane voraus


----------



## Marco13 (30. Jan 2011)

List<Actor> beispiel= gameGrid.getActors(Bespiel.class);
!?


----------



## Bengaltiger (30. Jan 2011)

klapp net dann steht  java.awt.list not take parameters


----------



## Hansdampf (30. Jan 2011)

check mal deine imports, sicherlich wird deine List als java.awt.List und nicht als java.util.List interpretiert.


----------



## Marco13 (30. Jan 2011)

Oder auch
*Array*List<Actor> beispiel= gameGrid.getActors(Bespiel.class);
(sollte bei richtigen imports aber nicht nötig sein)


----------



## Bengaltiger (30. Jan 2011)

also 
nach dem ich java.util.list importiert hab
geht List<Actor> bespiel=gameGrid.getActors(Beispiel.class);

doch ich möchte es jetzt hier werwenden

fisch.addActorCollisionActor(hier drin soll jetzt beispiel stehen); doch komt diese fehler,eldung

method addCollisionActor in class ch.aplu.jgamegrid.Actor cannot be applied to given types
  required: ch.aplu.jgamegrid.Actor
  found: java.util.List<ch.aplu.jgamegrid.Actor>


was nun kann mans umschreiben?


----------



## Bengaltiger (30. Jan 2011)

hab es gelöst man musste nur das s nach dem CollisionsActor anhängen

doch hab schon ein neues problem

mein actor soll sich wie die funktion 1/9000*(x-300)³+300 bewegen

doch dass klapptnet so, mit lineare funktionen geht es wie 2x+1

hab es so probiert:

int x=getX();
private void route(){
     setX(x);
     setY((int)(1/9000*Math.pow(x-300,3)+300));
     x=getX()+1;}

für jede hilfe dankbar =)


----------



## xehpuk (1. Feb 2011)

Teste mal das hier:

```
System.out.println(1/9000);
```
Und dann das hier:

```
System.out.println(1d/9000);
```


----------



## Marco13 (1. Feb 2011)

Das sollte durch das Math.pow eigentlich schon erledigt sein. Aber ansonsten steht da zu wenig code, als dass man etwas genaueres sagen könnte....


----------



## xehpuk (1. Feb 2011)

Eigentlich. 
Es wird doch von links nach rechts ausgewertet, 
	
	
	
	





```
1/9000
```
 ist also noch in 
	
	
	
	





```
int
```
.


----------



## Marco13 (1. Feb 2011)

Das ist schon ein bißchen peinlich.


----------



## Bengaltiger (1. Feb 2011)

naja danke hab es anders gelöst^^


----------

